# Lactase and "Beano" tablets



## jemiljan

Just curious to learn if it's possible to obtain lactase and alpha-galactosidase enzymes in Egypt these days. The former is for lactose intolerance, the latter is commonly sold as "Beano" in the US, and is taken for digesting "gassy" foods like beans, cabbage, etc. There are many knock-off brands. Of course, I could bring them with me, but if I could possibly obtain it locally, I'd rather do that...


----------



## Cairo Cathy

Egyptians use yansoun tea made from anise seeds or in teabags you can buy in any spice shop here for gas and upset stomachs .
Caraway seeds tea for gas also in any spice shop or Carrefour packets and teabags.

Mint tea also.


----------



## jemiljan

Cairo Cathy said:


> Egyptians use yansoun tea made from anise seeds or in teabags you can buy in any spice shop here for gas and upset stomachs .
> Caraway seeds tea for gas also in any spice shop or Carrefour packets and teabags.
> 
> Mint tea also.


Hi Cathy, thanks again. I knew about the use of these teas, and that Sekem/Isis sells them. That said, these enzymes work really well for me to help prevent the gas from occuring. I've also thought that some probiotic foods may also help. Rayeb and yogurt, also miso, and making sauerkraut, can all provide probiotic cultures to help produce enzymes. 

In any case, I can bring enough tablets with me to last for a while, and then see if there are any local products I might be able to find. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cairo Cathy

jemiljan said:


> Hi Cathy, thanks again. I knew about the use of these teas, and that Sekem/Isis sells them. That said, these enzymes work really well for me to help prevent the gas from occuring. I've also thought that some probiotic foods may also help. Rayeb and yogurt, also miso, and making sauerkraut, can all provide probiotic cultures to help produce enzymes.
> 
> In any case, I can bring enough tablets with me to last for a while, and then see if there are any local products I might be able to find.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem

You can e mail the biggest Pharmacy chain and ask them if they have it in Egypt.
They have many branches and supply smaller pharmacies too and also deliver.
They are called El Azaby
here is their e mail

[email protected] 
Dr. Hesham Mourad
(Cairo Branch Manager)

or in Manial

[email protected] 
Dr. Haytham Atef


----------



## Guest

Hi i ordered it fro us Amazon via shop and ship


----------



## jemiljan

These days I'm finding Target sells the cheapest lactase (individually sealed packs), and Walgreens the cheapest "beano" generic available for retail. I know some online vendors sell it even more cheaply.


----------

